# Bei bestimmter Uhrzeit Seite aufrufen?



## xelix (10. August 2005)

Eins Vorweg: Ich kenn mich nicht mit Web-programmierung aus 

 Also, ich wüßte gerne wie man eine bestimmte Seite bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit aufruft.

 z.B If Uhrzeit = 14:41 then goToUrl(http://www.tutorials.de)

 So ähnlich sollte es also funktionieren.

 Vielen Dank schonmal..

 Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Was genau soll denn zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit eine bestimmte Website aufrufen?
Der Browser?
Ein Script irgendwo auf einem Server?


----------



## xelix (10. August 2005)

Der Browser..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Da gibt's doch unter Windows diesen lustigen Taskplaner, damit sollte das doch eigentlich machbar sein.


----------



## xelix (10. August 2005)

lol, hab ich noch nicht bemerkt..
 Habs gerade mal getestet, und funktioniert ganz gut.

 So, jetzt würde ich trotzdem gerne mal das mit dem Script wissen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Das muesste dann ueber einen CronJob laufen.
Denn ein serverseitiges Script kann ja nicht einfach so anfangen zu laufen.
Der CronJob koennte das Script aufrufen und dieses macht dann halt irgendwas.
Meinetwegen die aktuellen Wetterdaten von der Website des oertlichen Flughafens auslesen und in eine eigene Website pressen.


----------



## xelix (10. August 2005)

Also ich hätte mir das irgendwie so gedacht:

 Ich habe da eine kleine Html Datei auf meinem Desktop liegen.
 Wenn ich jetzt draufklicke, passiert garnichts bis es jetzt z.B 13:33 ist.
 Dann wird eben eine Url aufgerufen.

 Mich interessiert es nur mal ob, und wenn ja, wie es geht.
 Hab nämlich keine Lust, sowas mit C oder Delphi zu realisieren.
 Würde gerne mal Html lernen, dewegen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Mit HTML kannst Du das auch nicht machen da Uhrzeiten und jeglicher dynamischer Quatsch HTML vollkommen unbekannt ist.
Mit JavaScript liesse sich das glaub ich realisieren.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre kann damit die Systemzeit ausgelesen werden, und dann kannst Du anhand dessen Entscheiden ob eine bestimmte Seite aufgerufen werden soll.


----------



## xelix (10. August 2005)

Ok, danke.

 Dann werde ich mich mal im Java bereich umsehen.

 Gruß Felix


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

*JavaScript*
Das ist was anderes als Java.


----------



## xelix (10. August 2005)

DAS weiß ich auch


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

morpheus91 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, danke.
> 
> Dann werde ich mich mal im Java bereich umsehen.
> 
> Gruß Felix


Das sah hier aber nicht so aus.


----------

